# My Betta from Aquabid is here!!! "Baby Face"



## BeautifulBettaFish (Feb 24, 2010)

hes finally here (fish in my avatar) he got mailed out early Tuesday morning & i went to pick him up at a PO not to far from my house this morning....i was going to name him "grumpy, but i took one look at him (hes soooo little!) & decided to name him "Baby Face" instead....here's pics http://dogs2010.weebly.com (he has his own page


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

He's a really pretty betta by chance are you keeping him in the 2 gallon tank now?


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Are you moving him into a bigger tank soon?


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

I think she said on the site she was moving him to the 2 gal. she had on the bottom of the page.
 it's a very nice tank too. I'm sure he'll love it.


----------



## BeautifulBettaFish (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey guys yea ,hes in the 2 gallon now...that small one i brought down to the Post office (about a half hour drive from my house) i just transfered him in that small one for the trip home ,i also brought a bottle of water from the two gallon tank (already conditioned) & slowly added that to the small container ,then brought him home....he is so little i think the two gallon will be good for quite awhile...more pics soon ,on the run today....hubbys day off 
thanks for being concerned for little "Baby Face "  He seems to be doing fine...God Bless him he traveled from Wahington state to ne, PA. ...he started his journey Tuesday morning & didnt get here till today, which is why i went to the PO to pick him up as soon a he arrived !


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

What a beautiful boy!! I bet his dark blue coloring really pops in that tank! 
Glad hes doing well!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Congratz


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh my gosh he's soooo adorable!!!!!


----------



## BeautifulBettaFish (Feb 24, 2010)

thanks guys, he is doing good ,Thank God...after his long travels...i could not believe my eyes when i saw him ,cause i just figured he'd be the size of all the bettas i see in the pet shops, but he's really little ,like an inch long!


----------



## BeautifulBettaFish (Feb 24, 2010)

i just posted more pics of him in the 2 gallon ,http://dogs2010.weebly.com he's about the size of a female betta  ....you can see pics of my chihuahua dog there too


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad he's doing well after his long trip.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

He's sooo cute!!!!

Your dog is so tiny! My dog is at least 10 times bigger then him. LOL


----------

